# Jennings Carbon Extreme Draw Weight?



## jmonk83 (Feb 11, 2008)

I have an old Jennings Carbon Extreme, it is very hard to pull back. The max draw weight is 80#, does any body know the minimum draw weight. I would appreciate any and all help. thanks


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Crank it all the way down and bring it into your local sporting goods store and put it on the bow scale. solved


----------

